# 3 turtles for sale at a much lower price than before.



## kai7676 (Aug 3, 2009)

:blowup:Hi everybody. I am selling my three turtles . They are all different species. The species are;Ouachita Map Turtle - Graptemys ouachitensis...Care Sheet - Ouachita Map <(care sheet), Yellow bellied slider turtle...Care Sheet - Yellow-Bllied Slider <(care sheet) and a red eared slider turtle...Red-eared Slider Care: Housing, Diet, and Characteristics <(care sheet). They live happily together if you would like to buy them all but act quick as i have many people who want to buy them... Many thanks... If you have any more questions send me a message. They are £15 each.


----------



## mu1479 (Jun 5, 2010)

I would like to buy your Red-eared Silder just one question how big is it


----------



## mu1479 (Jun 5, 2010)

I want to buy your red eared slider can you please reply to my previous post thank you


----------

